# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > EastEnders > The Rumour Mill >  Kacey Ainsworth speculates over 'Housewives' role

## Emmak2005

_EastEnders_ star Kacey Ainsworth has prodded the rumour mill into action again over her possible role in _Desperate Housewives_.

Back in May, it was reported that the actress had landed herself a part as a new nanny in the hit American drama. Despite these claims, her agent categorically denied that she had been approached by show producers. 

Talking of her supposed suburban role, Kacey told _Inside Soap_: "Well, you know, these things have a funny way of getting out! That's all I can say on it really, we'll just have to wait and see."

Kacey Ainsworth (Little Mo Mitchell) - just how desperate is she for a role?

----------


## Treacle

Oh, I hope she does.

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

Yeh, it would be nice to see her in another role besides Little Mo.

----------


## Jessie Wallace

That would be really funny, if she did get a part in Desperate Housewives. Hope she still stay's in Eastenders tho, and just does a cameo in Desperate Housewives.

----------


## Bryan

yeah but wed have to loose her for a few months...saying that she could come back molfie free

bondboffin

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Prohaps she will leave when shane Richie does, and they leave together to stat a new life with there baby!
But in real life Kasey will be doing a stint in Desperate Housewives.
Oh well just a thought!

----------


## CrazyLea

i like your thought.. probubly wont happen... but i like it lol

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Thanx, i thought it was a great storyline!!

----------


## Bryan

> Thanx, i thought it was a great storyline!!


molfie would live on!!! but why would she come back without alfie is he wa sthe only reason she went and why would she go with someone who had dumped her for kat?

she'll probably leave after not being able to cope with all the slaters bithcing about her, and she leaves and comes back with a 3 month old baby

bondboffin

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> molfie would live on!!! but why would she come back without alfie is he wa sthe only reason she went and why would she go with someone who had dumped her for kat?
> 
> she'll probably leave after not being able to cope with all the slaters bithcing about her, and she leaves and comes back with a 3 month old baby
> 
> bondboffin


Prohaps Molfie decide they are meant to be together and then leave together. And she comes back when it doesn't work out and wants to make thing up with Kat.

----------


## Bryan

anyways we dont know 1) if she is going to go to DH and 2) if she'll leave at xmas or 3) if she'll rteurn ifd she leaves

so lets just wait and see   :Smile:  

bondboffin

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> anyways we dont know 1) if she is going to go to DH and 2) if she'll leave at xmas or 3) if she'll rteurn ifd she leaves
> 
> so lets just wait and see   
> 
> bondboffin


I know, i'm just making up a story line for Eastenders.

----------


## di marco

> Prohaps Molfie decide they are meant to be together and then leave together. And she comes back when it doesn't work out and wants to make thing up with Kat.


maybe she could get back with billy a bit before she sleeps with alfie, then she could leave with alfie thinking the babys his then find out its billys

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> maybe she could get back with billy a bit before she sleeps with alfie, then she could leave with alfie thinking the babys his then find out its billys


I just wish Mo and Billy would get back together and then Kat and Alfie can get back together and then we can all be happy again.

----------


## Bryan

i hope kat sleeps with billy to get payback on little mo!!!

bondboffin

----------


## di marco

> I just wish Mo and Billy would get back together and then Kat and Alfie can get back together and then we can all be happy again.


i want that to happen too, billy and little mo and kat and alfie but only if alfie goes back to how he was before

----------


## Jessie Wallace

yep, but he'll only do that if he's back behind the bar the the queen vic. But i like Chrissie there too so i'm not sure at the moment.

----------


## di marco

> i hope kat sleeps with billy to get payback on little mo!!!


i really cant see kat and billy sleeping together!

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> i hope kat sleeps with billy to get payback on little mo!!!
> 
> bondboffin


The thought of that makes me feel sick, yuck.

----------


## di marco

> yep, but he'll only do that if he's back behind the bar the the queen vic. But i like Chrissie there too so i'm not sure at the moment.


maybe he could work in scarlett lol! or when jake moves in with chrissie then he could get alfie his job back and him and chrissie could work behind the bar together

----------


## Bryan

> maybe he could work in scarlett lol! or when jake moves in with chrissie then he could get alfie his job back and him and chrissie could work behind the bar together


i thought i read a long time ago that jonny gave alfire a job there as manager....obviosuly i didnt happen but that would have been good as jonny and alfie kinda get along

bondboffin

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> maybe he could work in scarlett lol! or when jake moves in with chrissie then he could get alfie his job back and him and chrissie could work behind the bar together


I almost like that one, but Kat's gotta be behind the bar with them to make it almost right.

----------


## Bryan

> I almost like that one, but Kat's gotta be behind the bar with them to make it almost right.


kat and chrissie behind the same bar??? that ent gonna happen!!!!

bondboffin

----------


## di marco

> I almost like that one, but Kat's gotta be behind the bar with them to make it almost right.





> kat and chrissie behind the same bar??? that ent gonna happen!!!!


kat and chrissie working behind the bar together lol! and jake and alfie would just be standing there not really knowing what to do!

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> kat and chrissie behind the same bar??? that ent gonna happen!!!!
> 
> bondboffin


Well it's gonna have to be Chrissie out on the stall then, with Kat and Alfie back there they belong.

----------


## Bryan

> kat and chrissie working behind the bar together lol! and jake and alfie would just be standing there not really knowing what to do!


so youd have little mo and aflei and kat friction

chrissie and kat friction

and chrissie and jake passion

god imagine all the drama to come from them 4 working behind the bar

bondboffin

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> so youd have little mo and aflei and kat friction
> 
> chrissie and kat friction
> 
> and chrissie and jake passion
> 
> god imagine all the drama to come from them 4 working behind the bar
> 
> bondboffin


Well it would be cheaper for the Eastenders boss's they wouldn't need any other characters, with all of them in one room, you could get atleast a weeks viewing from that!!

----------


## di marco

> so youd have little mo and aflei and kat friction
> 
> chrissie and kat friction
> 
> and chrissie and jake passion
> 
> god imagine all the drama to come from them 4 working behind the bar
> 
> bondboffin


id get rid of little mo from behind the bar

----------


## Treacle

It would depend how long she needed off. If she was only doing a short cameo then she wouldn't need to leave EastEnders.

----------


## Bryan

> It would depend how long she needed off. If she was only doing a short cameo then she wouldn't need to leave EastEnders.


i heard 3 episodes...so maybe just a 2 week break...to saty with lynne or belinda or zoe when kat and the slater's bithcness and unpleasnat gets too much for her

i hope kacey's cameo dosnet mean that loadsa american shows want to sign her up as that would then be the end of little mo   :Mad:  

bondboffin

----------


## Treacle

I doubt it will, she's hardly American actress material.

----------


## Bryan

> I doubt it will, she's hardly American actress material.


who knows...? rickey gervais and hugh laurie have made it big over there

bondboffin

----------


## Jojo

Interview in Inside Soap with Kacey Ainsworth - 

some reports suggest that she's set to join the cast of US drama Desperate Housewives as an English nanny.  Despite initial denials, Kacey hints that it may not be an entirely fictional story...."Well, you know, these things have a funny way of getting out! Thats all I can say on it really," she carefully ponders, before adding in a serious tone, "We'll just have to wait and see....I love Desperate Housewives though" continues the 35 year old actress "The biggest fan on set is Laila Morse (Big Mo).  She's love it if I was on the show because she could go over to LA and visit me and her brother (Hollywood actor Gary Oldman) at the same time!"

Make of it as you will!!

----------


## kckinsmcg

> I doubt it will, she's hardly American actress material.


I am curious what Brits think is "American actress material?"  Do you think our TV actors here are "better or worse" (for lack of a better choice of words) than yours?  Personally, I think there are much better actors on British televsion as a rule than over here.  It seems here anyone who has ever been on the tube considers themselves a star.  Regardless of talent and they could not make the transition to British television.  I mean, "Everybody Loves Raymond?"  I sure don't.  Can't stand him.  

Honestly, I watch more Brit shows faithfully than American, the humor is different and the subject matter usually a little closer to the bone so to speak.  

Kacey certainly is not...Meryl Streep or Hilary Swank, but I think she might be good on Desperate Housewives.  I've never seen more than a few minutes of it, but that might make me tune in.  

Anyway, curious who everyone thinks would or could do well frome EE over here.  Keep in mind, there is a large audience for EE, but it is satellite subscribers only these days.  So even though there are a lot of us most EE actors would be relatively unkown here.  Almost all EE people would be breaking in so to speak and that is always cool to watch and see who takes off and who does not.

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Well as long as she comes back to us again, good luck to her.

----------


## willow

it will be very interseting if she does join, as we are so used to seeing her as lil mo in ee, when you are in soaps it is hard not to be type cast, only a few have got away with it

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> it will be very interseting if she does join, as we are so used to seeing her as lil mo in ee, when you are in soaps it is hard not to be type cast, only a few have got away with it


And to see what the american would think of her.
I've seen interviews and stuff with her and she is so so different, her posture and the way she talks, well basically everything.

----------


## willow

hopefully she will be able to do it, 
its the only problem with being a soap actor!!hopefully the american public will think she is great!!
that is if she does get a role in dh!!!!

----------


## Jessie Wallace

She could pull it of if she did get a part. i just want her to come back to Eastenders if she does.

----------


## willow

i am sure she would come back, she will probably go and visit her sister for a while whilst she is filming dh

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Yep, i would think so, someone else sugested that storyline earlier.

----------


## willow

sorry did not read all the posts!! 

its how they usually give them time off!!

i hope she gets it!!

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Thats how all soap gives the cast time off, they pack them off to see some relative usually one that you've never heard off!

----------


## Bryan

> Thats how all soap gives the cast time off, they pack them off to see some relative usually one that you've never heard off!


in the slaters case we have...as its either lynne or belinda usually

bondboffin

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> in the slaters case we have...as its either lynne or belinda usually
> 
> bondboffin


They can use Zoe as one as well now.

----------


## Bryan

> They can use Zoe as one as well now.


true, but its more convinet to travel across london than the contenant

is lynne living with belinda now???

----------


## Tamzi

I don't think she is
xxx

----------


## di marco

> I don't think she is


no i dont think she is either

----------


## willow

wonder where she is??

----------


## Jessie Wallace

I thought she went to stay with her when she left.

----------


## di marco

> I thought she went to stay with her when she left.


maybe she did then?

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Not sure i could be wrong, that's just what i thought happened.

----------


## myra129

According to Ann Montini on Sky News the rumour of kasey joining DH is just a inside joke between her and Shane Richie. DH publicity staff are getting cheesed off with people asking when shes going to be joining, they've never even heard of her! Bit sad, was looking forward to seeing her in it, oh well.

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

> According to Ann Montini on Sky News the rumour of kasey joining DH is just a inside joke between her and Shane Richie. DH publicity staff are getting cheesed off with people asking when shes going to be joining, they've never even heard of her! Bit sad, was looking forward to seeing her in it, oh well.


  :Rotfl:  I think thats quite funny - it must be really easy to wind up the press like that!  :Lol:

----------


## Jessie Wallace

That's great, the celeb's getting one back on the press!

----------

